# Appliances?



## wmine (Apr 28, 2014)

I have been looking at villas in the Abu Dhabi area and the realtors are telling none of the rentals come with any appliances at all. Basically when you move in the home is not livable and you have to buy the necessary appliances yourself.

Is this standard in UAE rentals? I was told only newer very high priced apartments have appliances.

Thoughts?

If so what have most of you expats done? Buy used off Dubizzle seems like an option?

I'm guessing appliances are not cheap in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

washing machine + cooker + dishwasher + fridge = 7000 ish Dhs.
Bought new


----------

